# Not bad for five bucks...



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Found this recently at a local antiques flea market. Body only, missing bumpers and wheelwells are cut. So I found a JL bumper donor and a running chassis, and voila...




























I'm crying about the driver's side wheelwell. What a shame. If it was cut like the other side... oh well. Makes a great runner, ya sure don't notice the wheelwells while it's running around the track. I'm actually considering trying an LED headlight kit on this car since it's cut up already anyway...

--rick


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Dude $5 was a great price.........sometimes people really cry over small scatches or things like wheel wells......but heck man when the cars are racing around the track who has time to focus on wheel wells? :jest: 

Definately a good looking runner.......glad to see you got the JL bumper to fit finally....thank God for those JL bodies,eh?  

Definately try a light kit......that would look awesome...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

TX Street Racer said:


> Dude $5 was a great price.........sometimes people really cry over small scatches or things like wheel wells......but heck man when the cars are racing around the track who has time to focus on wheel wells? :jest:
> 
> Definately a good looking runner.......glad to see you got the JL bumper to fit finally....thank God for those JL bodies,eh?
> 
> Definately try a light kit......that would look awesome...


Actually, the JL bumper really isn't quite right... it looks okay in the pics, but if you compare side by side with an original Aurora, the JL bumper and lights don't "settle" all the way in to the body crevices, even after I trimmed and sanded on it in a few places. There's no glue holding it in right now, it's just pressure-squeezed in there. But like you said, ya don't see it while it's running...

Only problem with the lights is that I, er, can't find them... bought 2 LED kits on Ebay months ago, now they're lost in the mess in the slot room/basement/dungeon... 

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Rick,
You could try and do some bodywork on her to restore the wells. I believe Mike Vitale's book on HO Cars & Repairs had a section on whell well repairs. Still not bad for a five spot. It is original.  rr


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Rick,
> You could try and do some bodywork on her to restore the wells. I believe Mike Vitale's book on HO Cars & Repairs had a section on whell well repairs. Still not bad for a five spot. It is original.  rr


Good point........I know I could repair those wheel wells......it's pretty easy.....BUT, in doing so you'd lose the charm of it being an original paint job


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Or you could get out the old Dremmel and just smooth them out. A nice rounded wheel well would look better than the jagged uneven cut.

Good find! :thumbsup:


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Captain Fred said:


> Or you could get out the old Dremmel and just smooth them out. A nice rounded wheel well would look better than the jagged uneven cut.
> 
> Good find! :thumbsup:


I agree with the Capt. A little clean-up won't hurt.  

Anyway you look at it--it was an excellent find. 



Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Or...*

Or you could cut the interior out of it and slam it....:devil: 
Mustangs make decent racers......

Scott (What else would you expect from me...:tongue: )


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Nice little retro runner you got there! I have a few of its contemporaries in similar condition in my collection.

It's too bad that Aurora actually encouraged the hacking up of wheel wells back in the day with their hop up kits. But they were just considered toys for running on a track back then. Emphasis on "running on a track." Who'd have thought that adults would someday cherish these toys like fine diamonds.

To run it is to enjoy it. Have fun.


----------

